# Epson printer 2650 need help



## Marcdheatpress (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello my question is do I need to buy a rip software to do sublimation with my Epson 2650 printer any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

It's not a compulsion but for best results and to avoid printing issues you can use rip software.


----------



## Marcdheatpress (Jul 11, 2018)

What is a good rip program to use


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Marcdheatpress said:


> What is a good rip program to use


Is that WF-2650?


----------



## Marcdheatpress (Jul 11, 2018)

Epson Expression ET-2650 EcoTank


----------



## Marcdheatpress (Jul 11, 2018)

I also was looking at the Epson Expression ET-2750 EcoTank as well


----------

